# Best steroids available Thailand ?



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

My partners brother is going to Thailand in a few days for 16 nights he going to buy some to bring back but wonder what were the best brand of steroid and what type i.e test , deca and so on which are the best


----------



## newbie450 (Nov 28, 2014)

I live in Thailand, IMO, for Test my preference is Bayer Testoviron (pharma grade), Unigen and Alpha Pharma

Deca, not sure but I'm on AP NPP at the moment and is doing nicely

Tren, the pharmacy I use was out of AP Parabolin (Tren Hex) for ages but they are back in (or was a couple of months ago), so thinking about that in the future.

Dbol.... DS Danabol, is rocket fuel, started doing a kicker and had to drop it, even at 20-30mgs per day, back pumps, blood pressure higher. TBH, I think it is just me, I'm on aromasin and tried all the usual, drinking 6 litres of water, celery sticks, taurine, potassium, magnesium... just to much for me, but damn they are good.

I've also used, AP Primo and Masteron, and like them to. Can't go wrong with AP, I think. I've used Bayer Primo before but it gets expensive if you want to run high doses.

Heard very good things about SB labs, for orals, I've some 10mg winny to try soon. But their Var, etc are supposedly good.


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

newbie450 said:


> I live in Thailand, IMO, for Test my preference is Bayer Testoviron (pharma grade), Unigen and Alpha Pharma
> 
> Deca, not sure but I'm on AP NPP at the moment and is doing nicely
> 
> ...


Rough prices and can you get them at any pharmacy?


----------



## newbie450 (Nov 28, 2014)

Not any pharmacy, in the tourist areas you may have to visit a few, but you shouldn't have to many problems.

Where is he visiting?


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Ive been getting my supplies from Thailand for 7yrs.

HG-

1. Bayer/Schering Testovirion testonsterone e amps 250mg/ml

2. Rotexmedica Gmbh testosterone e amps 250mg/ml

3. Organon/Pharmatec OBS Sustanon amps 250mg/ml

4. Organon/Pharmatec OBS Deca Durabolin amps 100mg/ml

5. Diabol Bukalo Dianabol 5 and 10 mg tabs

6. BD Androlic 50mg/ Azolol winstrol

7. Bayer Provirion 25mg

Then of course theres UG AAS. Whenever possible its a good idea to use HG in your cycle. Especially if its available. At least that way you know, like in the case of testosterone as your base steroid, its real, and dosed properly.


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

sledgehammer123 said:


> Ive been getting my supplies from Thailand for 7yrs.
> 
> HG-
> 
> ...


This

Also SB Labs anavar, 1/3rd of the price you pay in the UK. You can also get good winstrol.

Watch out for many UGL's they are crap. Also AP has just had a huge shipment stopped at customs so certain items are in short supply at the moment. Should be fine soon when customs get their "payment"


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

sledgehammer123 said:


> Ive been getting my supplies from Thailand for 7yrs.
> 
> HG-
> 
> ...


Good post.

Which Tren and EQ do you find available?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

scottg2540 said:


> My partners brother is going to Thailand in a few days for 16 nights he going to buy some to bring back but wonder what were the best brand of steroid and what type i.e test , deca and so on which are the best


Danabol DS, Cypionax, Testolic and Anadrols suppose to be home made and pharmagrade.

Might want to let him know that what he is doing isn't legal. They are not suppose to sell you the steroids but the money they make from doing so beats the fines they'd receive. I traveled there in February, every single thai sees you as a walking cash machine. The reason i mention that is airport security do scan you check in luggage before you get on the plane. Im not sure of the punishment they hand out for a 3 month supply either.

On the plus side i posted mine back using ems and sea and both made it home in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

"Every single thai sees you as an atm"

No, they certainly do not.


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

A lot of the stuff isn't real pharma grade. To get the real stuff you have to use pharmacies that are not in tourist areas and even then they may or may not order them for you.


----------



## newbie450 (Nov 28, 2014)

damn shame said:


> This
> 
> Also SB Labs anavar, 1/3rd of the price you pay in the UK. You can also get good winstrol.
> 
> Watch out for many UGL's they are crap. Also AP has just had a huge shipment stopped at customs so certain items are in short supply at the moment. Should be fine soon when customs get their *"payment"*


Tea money, in Thailand.... never! 555


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

steveweaver said:


> A lot of the stuff isn't real pharma grade. To get the real stuff you have to use pharmacies that are not in tourist areas and even then they may or may not order them for you.


this , thailand is flooded with fake **** to rip off tourists


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Bish83 said:


> Danabol DS, Cypionax, Testolic and Anadrols suppose to be home made and pharmagrade.
> 
> Might want to let him know that what he is doing isn't legal. They are not suppose to sell you the steroids but the money they make from doing so beats the fines they'd receive. I traveled there in February, every single thai sees you as a walking cash machine. The reason i mention that is airport security do scan you check in luggage before you get on the plane. Im not sure of the punishment they hand out for a 3 month supply either.
> 
> On the plus side i posted mine back using ems and sea and both made it home in 2 weeks or so.


What is ema and sea??


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

latblaster said:


> "Every single thai sees you as an atm"
> 
> No, they certainly do not.


My experience in bangkok


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Leoniidas said:


> What is ema and sea??


Ems is a delivery service just ask for it in the post office, they will understand you. Sea is suppose to be snail mail i.e 6+ weeks.


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Where in Thailand are you ?


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Tim's Pharmacy in Pattaya have it all to a good price. What ever you do not buy the gear in Phuket. Know a few pharmacyes in BKK to around Sukhumvit.


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

Dana said:


> Tim's Pharmacy in Pattaya have it all to a good price. What ever you do not buy the gear in Phuket. Know a few pharmacyes in BKK to around Sukhumvit.


He is going to Phuket then bangkok for a last few days you saying all the gear in Phuket Is crap ?


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

scottg2540 said:


> He is going to Phuket then bangkok for a last few days you saying all the gear in Phuket Is crap ?


No m8 i not say its crap... After the Tsunami in 2004 have everything changed. If we compare the prices from Pattaya and Phuket can i say that the prices are double in Phuket. I did live in Pattaya for some years back in the days. And i all ways send gear from Pattaya to my friends in Phuket because of the prices. Lets talk about Anavar from SB i pay 700baht in Pattaya and in Phuket its 1400baht and the list goes on. Believe and trust me and not buy your gear in Phuket.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Agree - Phuket was very overpriced.


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Dana said:


> Tim's Pharmacy in Pattaya have it all to a good price. What ever you do not buy the gear in Phuket. Know a few pharmacyes in BKK to around Sukhumvit.


Is is that the actual name? As I'm heading over their mate. Any other indication on how to find it mate?

Thanks alot


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Pattaya city is not that big to be honest.. Get your self to second road. When you drive down 2and road you get to Avenue shopping centre and Mc Donalds. All this is on your right hand side. Than you will see a 7/11 on the corner on the same side. The pharmacy next to 7/11 is named Tim's Pharmacy. Tim's have everything you want. Just be polite and ask for steroids. Please let me know if i can be to more help. Good luck over there :thumb:

I will add a link from google maps.

https://www.google.no/maps/@12.930393,100.881211,3a,75y,132.62h,62.72t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sF_cz8615dTakRQJVdE79cw!2e0!6m1!1e1


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

When you press the link to you see the pharmacy !!!


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

Dana said:


> Pattaya city is not that big to be honest.. Get your self to second road. When you drive down 2and road you get to Avenue shopping centre and Mc Donalds. All this is on your right hand side. Than you will see a 7/11 on the corner on the same side. The pharmacy next to 7/11 is named Tim's Pharmacy. Tim's have everything you want. Just be polite and ask for steroids. Please let me know if i can be to more help. Good luck over there :thumb:
> 
> I will add a link from google maps.
> 
> https://www.google.no/maps/@12.930393,100.881211,3a,75y,132.62h,62.72t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sF_cz8615dTakRQJVdE79cw!2e0!6m1!1e1


He is in Bangkok at the minute and says he been to a few places and can only get test 250 or Dbol he was wanting some decent var but cannot seem to find anywhere any ideas mate?


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Take a Taxi to soi Nana or Nana Plaza. Its in Sukhumvit soi 4. There you see a gass station on the right side. It is a pharmacy next to this gass station that does have some gear. Again if you take taxi to Pattaya you have it all. Only 1 1/2-2 hours drive from Bangkok. 1000baht 1 way and the girls and go go bars bare fucing crazy over there.

Why go to Thailand if not going to see Pattaya


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Check out the link...

https://www.google.no/maps/@13.74222,100.552627,3a,75y,200.61h,67.96t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sDfcu7nVnjsRlLjQ8Vp2C8A!2e0!6m1!1e1


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

@scottg2540 did your friend find it ???


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

No he never found it said he could of got all sorts in Phuket but he tried five or 6 in Bangkok and only had dbol and test250 by Unigen labs so he just had to get that


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

scottg2540 said:


> No he never found it said he could of got all sorts in Phuket but he tried five or 6 in Bangkok and only had dbol and test250 by Unigen labs so he just had to get that


sad to hear that,,.... Pattaya is the deal !!


----------



## depo (Sep 6, 2015)

I have a friend in Phuket and I`ve asked him to get me some Anavar shipped to UK. He has been to few pharmacies but none of them had any stuff at all. Can anybody advise where to get legit Anavar? And what should be a reasonable price for what quantity ? Thanks


----------



## WhoWantsToKnow (Jun 6, 2016)

Sorry to drag up an old thread, however, does anyone have a recommendation for a pharmacy in Chiang Mai?


----------



## memee (Jul 24, 2015)

Dana said:


> No m8 i not say its crap... After the Tsunami in 2004 have everything changed. If we compare the prices from Pattaya and Phuket can i say that the prices are double in Phuket. I did live in Pattaya for some years back in the days. And i all ways send gear from Pattaya to my friends in Phuket because of the prices. Lets talk about Anavar from SB i pay 700baht in Pattaya and in Phuket its 1400baht and the list goes on. Believe and trust me and not buy your gear in Phuket.





SkinnyJ said:


> Agree - Phuket was very overpriced.


 Dammittttt, I'm flying out to Phuket on Friday, was hoping to get some from there also, I'd still be interested in getting some from phuket, maybe try haggle them down, do you know any places in phuket? Cheers.


----------



## hostile (Jul 24, 2016)

Dana said:


> Pattaya city is not that big to be honest.. Get your self to second road. When you drive down 2and road you get to Avenue shopping centre and Mc Donalds. All this is on your right hand side. Than you will see a 7/11 on the corner on the same side. The pharmacy next to 7/11 is named Tim's Pharmacy. Tim's have everything you want. Just be polite and ask for steroids. Please let me know if i can be to more help. Good luck over there :thumb
> 
> I will add a link from google maps.
> 
> https://www.google.no/maps/@12.930393,100.881211,3a,75y,132.62h,62.72t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sF_cz8615dTakRQJVdE79cw!2e0!6m1!1e1


 Cheers, just wet there and I confirm they got all from Alpha Pharmacy


----------



## Tmmygunn (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks for that bud , I'm off to pattaya myself in 3 weeks


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Tmmygunn said:


> Thanks for that bud , I'm off to pattaya myself in 3 weeks


 Last year that last post mate. Find Tim bar in Pattaya on google maps. There's a pharmacy next door. Go in there. Street runs parallel with beach road.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ahh. Just read the above post! Ha. Yeah go there pal.


----------



## Tmmygunn (Nov 22, 2017)

sen said:


> Last year that last post mate. Find Tim bar in Pattaya on google maps. There's a pharmacy next door. Go in there. Street runs parallel with beach road.


 Cheers bud , must be near kiss bar , back of Mike's shopping mall is it , round about that area


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Tmmygunn said:


> Cheers bud , must be near kiss bar , back of Mike's shopping mall is it , round about that area


 Yes mate. Pretty much directly behind.


----------



## Tmmygunn (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks dude ?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Tmmygunn said:


> Thanks dude ?


 Pretty much all you could ever want in that area. £7 Nike shorts in mikes market.

Gear in pharmacy behind.

LK metro behind the pharmacy!


----------



## Tmmygunn (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah I've been 3 times already this year lol


----------

